# Sneezing fits?



## ceilpaws (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm writing this post more to get my anxieties out than for any other reason. I am well-versed in animal care including rabbits. My career up until the last 6 months has been in the veterinary field. But, when it's your own pet, all reason goes out the window. And, since I'd like to sleep tonight, I figured I'd post rather than be up all night obsessing.

I've had Oliver since Tuesday evening. He is a young mini rex and is apparently male. After the first fearful night in his new home, he has really started to come out of his shell. In short, he's doing well by all accounts. He is friendly, spirited, and appears comfortable and confident in his environment. I'm really pleased with how well he's coming along. But, now to why I'm posting tonight...

I was out of the house for most of the day - including the evening. Emmet was out for a solid 6 hours, but that's because he can have some out-of-cage time when I'm not home. His cage is in a different room than Oliver's. I intend to bring them into the same room, but not until the quarantine period is over. Nevertheless, I went into Ollie's room to let him out for a bit. Before I did that, I was going to feed and water him as well as get his cage settled for the night. It was then that I heard him...he began having a sneezing fit! He must have sneezed 10 times, at least, in rapid succession. He then began to groom his face like a mad man. I quickly picked him up and did a once over, but chalked the sneezing fit up to something environmental. However, he then began to sneeze sporadically all the while I milled around the room. And, that's when I started to panic.

I scooped him up again and wrapped him up like a bunny burrito so that I could hold him gently, but firmly. I was looking for signs of a possible upper respiratory infection. But, I found none. His eyes are bright and clear, his nose has no discharge, and his front paws are not matted. He is eating and drinking well, is peeing and pooping normally, and is both inquisitive and active. There is nothing to indicate that something of concern is at play. And, to further prove that all seems well, I think I may have found the culprit. When he was wrapped up, I got a good, clear view of his nose. And, in one nostril, there was a piece of fur that was out of place and very much not where it was supposed to be. He reluctantly let me remove the hair and then he returned to investigating every crevice of the room. He was out a short while with no further sneezing and then I put him back in his cage for the night. Still, no sneezing. But, could it really have been that simple - a stray hair irritating his nose and causing the rapid-fire sneezing fit (and the sporadic sneezes that followed)?

I will keep an eye on him, but my gut says that I don't need to be concerned. My brain, on the other hand, is running every possible worst case scenario on repeat! Of course, if the sneezing persists now that the piece of fur has been dislodged, I will make an appointment for him to be seen by the vet. And, the same holds true if his behavior changes, his eating and drinking habits change, or I notice any kind of discharge from his eyes, nose, or matted to his front paws. I hope it doesn't come to that and I do believe he'll be just fine, but the "what ifs" are enough to make anyone crazy. I may have only just adopted Oliver, but he already has stolen my heart. He's family now

I do need to sleep tonight as I have work tomorrow. And, I haven't been feeling all too well so that is even more reason to trust that all is okay. But, those pesky fears are nagging at me. It's like all of my training and knowledge went out the window as soon as I heard that first string of sneezes. I do believe that the fur I removed from his nostril could be the cause of all of this, but I needed to share. For advice, support, and my own piece of mind. Thank you all for being here...help an obsessive new mom (new to Ollie, not to buns) out :expressionless.


----------



## sungura (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds like he might have gotten some dust in his nose. My guys do that if the hay is too dusty. I sneeze too when I get out. Maybe that's all. I would keep an eye on it tho and determine if he does it whole sticking his nose in a big pile of hay. If not, I might take him in, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## JBun (Aug 25, 2014)

Probably just a bit of irritation. Just keep an eye on it and if it continues, worsens, or you see discharge, take him to the vet.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep, sounds like the hair was the culprit. It happens to people too, you accidentally inhale something that irritates and it's simply a natural response to sneeze until it's out of your system.

My brother's cat got a piece of grass stuck up her nose once, lol. It was a little sad at the time, but it's hilarious to think about now, all these years later.


----------



## squidpop (Aug 26, 2014)

I also think it was the hair, if it was an infection with all the rapid fire sneezing I think you would have seen some white snot or other signs of infection. If you saw a hair I bet that was it.


----------



## ceilpaws (Sep 1, 2014)

I completely forgot that I posted this! I guess it's time for a little update.

It's going on 10 days since I originally posted about Oliver and his sneezing fits. The following morning, all seemed right with the world and there was no sneezing. He was eating, drinking, and going to the bathroom normally. And, as each day passed, he appeared to be getting more comfortable and acclimated to his new environment. His little personality definitely started to show! However, the sneezing returned in a similar fashion and I've noticed it every so often since then.

There is no discharge from his eyes or nose. I did notice that his nose was wet just below the nostrils the other day, but it was very slight and he may have been fussing with his water bottle right before. There is no matting beneath his nose or on his front paws that would indicate any kind of persistent discharge. And, there has certainly been nothing to note of any color. No white, no green, no nothing. He is eating, he is drinking, and he is going to the bathroom. He plays and is active, inquisitive, and a bit spunky. His symptoms have not worsened (they seem to be consistent across the board) and he does not seem affected by it. At this point, if it were something more sinister, I believe I'd have noticed it. I worked as a vet assistant and am familiar with what to look for. Of course, it's always different when it is your bun, but I have not felt the need to rush to the vet considering everything seems normal. Well, aside from the occasional sneezing fit.

At this point, I am of the belief that Mr. Oliver has minor allergies. He seems to sneeze most when I clean his cage or am refilling his hay. The hay I have isn't particularly dusty, but, then again, I'm not sensitive to hay dust. I originally had him on Care Fresh bedding, but we have made a start where litter training is concerned and I have moved on to paper pelleted litter in his litter tray. There is no bedding elsewhere - the paper pellets do not seem dusty, either. It could be environmental as well, but it is not serious enough for me to really go crazy trying to figure it all out. He'll sneeze a dozen or so times, but only once a night...maybe twice. An occasional sneeze will squeak out now and again, but he isn't bothered by it. Of course, if I notice anything out of the ordinary, he will go straight to the vet. But, at this point, I am not seeing anything to cause me intense worry. My training and background, plus personal experiences, says that I am looking at allergies and not illness. But, I'm bringing this here because my experience pales in comparison to that of the sum of all this group's parts.

My little guy did have irritation due to the hair that was lodged in his nose that first day. Perhaps the irritation has continued? I don't know, but I'm thinking it may be unrelated.

So, what do you all think?


----------

